# LCP finger extension



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I got an LCP after the recall. It came with 2 magazines, but no finger extension. ANyone else have this? Think Ruger will still send one?


----------



## buckmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

*lcp*

When i got mine back i had the extension on mine. i also ordered 2 more feels a lot better.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine was returned with a finger-extension magazine. I do not use it. I don't like the added dimensions. IOt is sitting in the closet.


----------

